#  > Telecomunicações >  > Cisco >  >  Acesso roteador Cisco 1841

## harpia

Olá.
Recentemente adquiri um modelo da cisco para aprender sobre a tecnologia e reproduzir algumas situações aqui em casa. É um modelo simples que só pretendo usar para treinar mesmo.
A grande dúvida é que nunca usei um aparelho cisco, e queria aprender a acessá-lo e fazer as configurações mais básicas. 
Tenho o cabo console, mas tive que adaptá-lo para acessar pela minha usb. Não consegui acessar com o putty conectado a porta console. Como posso fazer isso de outra maneira?
Obrigado.

----------


## berghetti

VC tem que identificar qual porta COM foi reconhecida pelo seu PC (veja no gerenciador de tarefas), então você configura no putty a porta COM e a velocidade da conexão de 9600 bits.

----------


## harpia

> VC tem que identificar qual porta COM foi reconhecida pelo seu PC (veja no gerenciador de tarefas), então você configura no putty a porta COM e a velocidade da conexão de 9600 bits.


Já tentei aqui, mas nada acontece, só ouço o som de erro. Tem algum outro programa além do putty para testar?

----------


## berghetti

Tem o teraterm.

----------


## arasouza

> Já tentei aqui, mas nada acontece, só ouço o som de erro. Tem algum outro programa além do putty para testar?


Cara acredito que o problema não seja o putty, como foi dito vc tem q confirmar a porta q foi instalada, lembro q estes adaptadores costumam dar muito problema /usb/seria/serial/usb, além de tentar um equipamento q tenha a porta serial onboard, configure o putty da seguinte forma:
Porta (detectada pelo seu SO)
speed: 9600, data bits: 8 stop bit 1, Parity e Flow control: none
caso a conexão serial esteja ok não tem por que ele não conectar.
sugiro o packet tracer para vc se familiarizar com outros roteadores e switchs da linha cisco aumentando a gama de conhecimentos.

----------


## Nilton Nakao

O meu é um 3Com (HP), ele veio com wan desabilitado, dhcp desabilitado, possui saída para porta serial, baixei o programa putty never, never e ia jogar no lixo de raiva. Descobri que poderia funcionar no modo privilegiado(IP estático) e consegui, ufa!!!
Possui recurso até então nem cogitados, mas posso usar modem de celular; wan e adsl e não sei se posso usar HD externo para ter um armazenamento na nuvem privado. Li numa matéria que os produtos da cisco também podem ser acessados no modo privilegiado e normalmente é em uma das portas, no meu caso era ETH3, agora em qualquer uma delas.

----------

